# Anyone use Bar Fly or K-Edge Garmin mount?



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

Looking to get a more stable mount for my Garmin 500. How do the Bar Fly or K-Edge work for you?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

hawkhero said:


> Looking to get a more stable mount for my Garmin 500. How do the Bar Fly or K-Edge work for you?


I just got my K-Edge four rides ago. It's an incredibly well-made piece of jewelry and it works perfectly. Previously my Garmin Edge 200 was handlebar mounted with the original Garmin mount. A couple of times, while grunting up a steep hill with my hands on the tops close to the stem, I had inadvertently paused the computer. I found it paused a ways down the road. That won't happen again.

It's now in a much more visible location too.

I got it with a 15% discount code at Art's Cyclery. I found the code via Google.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have both. I bought the barfly first and while it works well I really like the kedge. I like the Garmin right in front of my stem and low. The kedge is a little more expensive bit I think it is well worth it.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I have the BarFly and its better than the standard mount. Not tried the K edge on yet- hope to soon.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like the BarFly, haven't tried the K-Edge.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I use the K-Edge, it's pretty solid...never tried the BarFly.

I don't know about the prices in the USA but here in Canada it's $40 for the BarFly. For $20 more I decided on the K-Edge which is CNC milled aluminum. Not only can you adjust it up/down but forward/backwards and get different colours.

Either way BarFly or K-Edge it makes viewing your Garmin a lot easier, I don't have to tilt my head down just my eyes.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

i use the K-edge and its very sturdy. The only negative comment i have about it is, if you want it in the middle in front of you stem, you are required to mount it on the right side. Not a big deal for most people, but i have a Ui2 thumb shifter that could have used that extra 2-3mm that the K-edge took.

I believe they all have this problem, aside from using the garmin mounts themselves.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I got the racewaredirect.com version for my 800 and couldn't be happier. Just another option to consider....

...this guy (racewaredirect) is just a teeny small business, takes feedback and adjusts his product as he goes.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Garmin just introduced their own 500/800 mount very similar to KEdge and Barfly;

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=114881


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I have the k-edge and I can't believe I waited this long to get one! Excellent! Don't care for the look or the plastic on the barfly. 

The Garmin one does look nice.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> The Garmin one does look nice.


But it can't be adjusted for computer size like the K-Edge.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I have both the K-Edge & Barfly. I like the Barfly on my road bike, because it would sit too low having my aero bars. I also use the Barfly on my Tricross, because there's enough room with the lights I use. I don't use the K-Edge, because I don't like the aluminum clamp.

There's another option, called the FlipLoc.

Here's some things to keep in mind...

- Barfly is all plastic construction, which ONLY mounts on the right side of the stem.
- K-Edge is an aluminum constructions and can be adjusted to be mounted on either side of the stem. It also sits lower
- FlipLoc appears to be a plastic construction, which can flipped so it can be mounted on either side of the stem. There is also an aero bar mount, which also be flipped so it can mount on either side of the bar..
- RaceWareDirect's Garmin has a mount for the left side of the stem, another mount on the right side of the stem, and another one for aero bars. They also come in multiple colors. I'm unsure of it's construction.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

FYI, here's a somewhat similar thread...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/garmin-edge-500-stem-mount-227492.html


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

I got the Bar Fly because it closely resembled the stock stem mount. I was worried that the K-Edge's metal construction may wear out the plastic mounting ring behind my Garmin over time.

Overall I'm happy with the Bar Fly. I can now look at my Garmin without having to bow my head down.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I have the Barfly and like it very much for the up front positioning. However the Garmin mount isn't keyed to a particular position so it always seems to rotate ever so much that I need to be OCD & realign it on the ride. YMMV
I'll try the K edge when it's available in the sky blue to match my chain catcher.


----------



## kyamei (Aug 11, 2011)

I've got both the barfly and the k-edge. I prefer the barfly cause the k-edge seems like it would eventually damage the little tabs on the back of the garmin. Possibly an unfounded concern, but I have heard of those tabs snapping off. That being said, the barfly holds much more snug than the stock garmin mounts, so those official garmin out front mounts do pique my interest.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

*FlipLoc*

I use the Fliploc and like it a lot. Never used the K-Edge or Barfly, however.
It is made of plastic, is very strong and has a rough surface. It can be mounted on the left or right-side of the stem because the Garmin mount is double-sided. However, if it's mounted on the right, the clamp bolt is visible from the top.

One note is that the "rise" of the FlipLoc is symmetric no matter which side you choose. I.e. The computer will not sit lower or higher depending on if it's clamped on the left or right side of the stem. With that said, I believe the Fliploc mounts lower than the Barfly and about the same as the K-Edge. MIne is pretty much even with the handlebars.See pics.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Got the barfly also and like it. I have both the 500 and 800, they both fit nicely on it. Huge improvement over the stem mount the unit comes with. My only complaint and it's minor is I'd like the Garmin face a little lower relative the the top of the bars (sorta like how an SRM unit mounts) ... I have the mount installed such that the garmin face is parallel to the road, and that places the Garmin face slightly above the bars. 

Anyboy here with experience using the Garmin made mount? Or is it too new still? How it positions the unit vs the barfly?


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

how about this? Anybody see or hear anything from quarq (or sram) ... I liked the low positioning of the garmin.

Quarq Puts Garmin 500 Low Pro Mount Out Front, Updates Qalvin App & Adds Android Version - Bike Rumor


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I need to buy one of these...leaving towards the K-Edge.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I just ordered the K-Edge.


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

carlislegeorge said:


> I got the racewaredirect.com version for my 800 and couldn't be happier. Just another option to consider....
> 
> ...this guy (racewaredirect) is just a teeny small business, takes feedback and adjusts his product as he goes.


+1. I bought 2 and they work great. They're also lighter than the K-Edge and Barfly.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

hawkhero said:


> I just ordered the K-Edge.


You'll love it. I'd suggest a tiny bit of spray lube on the two lugs. It's hard to mount the computer at first but as the instructions say, it breaks in quickly to a nice fit.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I've had the K-edge about a week. It's a pretty baller piece. I had to look past the $50 price. Much easier to look down and see your info than when stem mounted.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

My gunmetal grey K-Edge from Arts Cyclery should be on my doorstep when I get home. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well after seeing the K edge in real life, I must say it looks much nicer, stronger and more versatile than my bar fly. Also a note my cervelo has the cabling right where I mount it, so I stretch it under the cable to the bar and could eventually crack the bar fly if I removed it regularly. The K-edge are hard to come by but my LBS has the gun metal that I will be picking up.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

DS1239622 said:


> My gunmetal grey K-Edge from Arts Cyclery should be on my doorstep when I get home.


Mine is a gunmetal too (also from Art's) - a good match with my Ti bike.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

just ordered up a a K edge. should arrive tomorrow in time for the weekend races!

i was considering a bar fly, but for only 10 dollars more, you get aluminum and adjustability not to mention added bling factor.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Just finished installing mine. Looks great. Quality product. Really sharp edges though, and a super tight fit at first. The first time I put the unit on it shaved a little plastic off the Garmin so I lightly filed off the razor sharp edges and it seems OK now. Hopefully as others have said it will loosen up a bit over time.


----------



## wtchoe (Nov 12, 2011)

i've used the k-edge for about 2 months now and love it. it can shear off a tiny bit of plastic each time i take the garmin on/off, but i've stopped taking it on/off -- i can connect the power/data cable easily without removing the unit, so that has become a moot point for me. if, however, i had a second bike, i would seriously consider either the garmin or barfly.


----------



## rijndael (Jun 8, 2011)

DS1239622 said:


> I lightly filed off the razor sharp edges and it seems OK now.


 I did the same, it was too sharp and needed a slight tweak. 

After a few months of service, it's working well, and has seen hundreds of mountings.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*26 mm?*

Are either of these available in 26mm?

I have the barfly and like it.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

Got the K-Edge Saturday. The Garmin does go on tight. I will file the tabs on the K-Edge a bit. Great looking product!


----------



## rijndael (Jun 8, 2011)

hawkhero said:


> The Garmin does go on tight.


A drop of chain lube on the engagement surfaces really changes the feel.


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm yet to find one that would fit my k-wing shaped handlebar.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

One advantage of the Barfly is that it can be moved laterally to make room on the bar for other things you might mount there, like a light. The K-edge is fixed, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

dcorn said:


> I've had the K-edge about a week. It's a pretty baller piece. I had to look past the $50 price. Much easier to look down and see your info than when stem mounted.


Did you mean $40 price because I think it's $39.95


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

springs said:


> One advantage of the Barfly is that it can be moved laterally to make room on the bar for other things you might mount there, like a light. The K-edge is fixed, if I'm not mistaken.


The K-edge mounts to the handlebar similarly to the Barfly and can be moved laterally as well.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

teflondog said:


> The K-edge mounts to the handlebar similarly to the Barfly and can be moved laterally as well.


Yes, I stand corrected. For some reason I thought it was connected to the front of the stem.


----------



## h3rb3r7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have the barfly and it works good, but i am wondering what is the weight difference with the K-edge?


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

h3rb3r7 said:


> I have the barfly and it works good, but i am wondering what is the weight difference with the K-edge?


it took me almost a whole minute to find out...

k-edge = 30 grams

barfly = 19 grams

this interweb thing is awesome!!


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

The K-Edge looks pretty sharp. I'm thinking about ordering one.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

The Garmin was really tight on the mount. I used some Campy grease on it and now it is much better. I do like the K-Edge alot. The Garmin is very secure and you can press the buttons now and not have the Garmin move around.


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

looigi said:


> Garmin just introduced their own 500/800 mount very similar to KEdge and Barfly;
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=114881


Holy crap... $40 for a mount? lol


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

Indetrucks said:


> Holy crap... $40 for a mount? lol


Yep, they all cost $40. I thought the same thing until I decided to buy one. It was totally worth it IMO. I no longer have to bend my neck to look down at the GPS while riding. I also find it more secure than the stem mount that's included with the unit.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

Garmin unit is now 5-8 week wait time. Ugh.


----------



## terryansimon (Oct 8, 2009)

is there a similar set up for people who are still using the 705? I don't want to be buying a new computer just to be able to enjoy a more secure mount!


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my K-Edge tonight. Mine wasn't really tight like some have reported. No need for any filing of edges. Seems to be really solid.


----------



## emin (Oct 14, 2012)

I initially bought a Barfly but after K-Edge release theirs, I replaced it with K-Edge. It is a much better design, solid as heck and rests the Garmin lower (flushed with the stem) than the Barfly. I highly recommend K-Edge over Barfly.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Received mine today, too....the red anodized looks sharp :thumbsup:. Of course, installed it wrong and it was too short...had to unscrew everything and turn the bottom bracket around to get the proper length :blush2:.

Nice unit, though...definitely easier to read at a glance.

$39.50 delivered from Ebay

**


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is a picture with K Edge, could not find a picture with the baredge.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Very pleased with my K-Edge. Solid mount.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Recently switched to K-edge. The only potential downside I can see is that the K-edge is very tight (at least initially) and because it is made out of metal it seems to be gouging the back "disk" on my Garmin 800 when I twist it in. I pushed the tabs a bit to loosen them up... we'll see how that works. I'm just wondering whether this rubbing could have a negative effect over time with repeated scratching of the back.


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

Garmin 500 and Barfly combo here. Love it.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Just got my K-Edge and LOVE it!*

Solid as heck. Got the pewter grey and garnered several compliments over this weekend's ride. I have a Garmin Edge 200 and have taken it off and put it back on several times so far...no gouging that I can see. I press down harder before twisting and it goes right in place without any difficulty. Highly recommend.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Been using the Barfly with Edge 500 since it came out. Very happy with it overall, so much that I bought another so I don't have to move it around as much (have 3-5 bikes on the go). A friend has the K-Edge and it seems very nicely machined. The big difference between the two is that the Barfly sits a little higher, and the K-Edge is adjustable for reach.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Ordered my K-Edge Garmin mount yesterday from Arts Cyclery, should be here tomorrow. I'm excited.


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

Here are a few more pics of the K-Edge, including some showing just the bare mount.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

i've been digging my K-edge. the fit was tight for the first couple uses, but has since loosened up a bit so that there's no more loss of plastic on the back side.

overall, very happy.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jct78 said:


> i've been digging my K-edge. the fit was tight for the first couple uses, but has since loosened up a bit so that there's no more loss of plastic on the back side.
> overall, very happy.


Yeah mine was tight for maybe two insertions and scraped a bit of plastic off the Garmin on the first insertion and now it's perfect. Even the website confirms this. What a great tool it is.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Pics....K-Edge, red anodized

**


----------



## Chronism (Jul 24, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Recently switched to K-edge. The only potential downside I can see is that the K-edge is very tight (at least initially) and because it is made out of metal it seems to be gouging the back "disk" on my Garmin 800 when I twist it in. I pushed the tabs a bit to loosen them up... we'll see how that works. I'm just wondering whether this rubbing could have a negative effect over time with repeated scratching of the back.


My same concerns with mine as well as I swap mine from road to MTB and back, as well as to connect to the computer. I've been thinking about purchasing the official Garmin K-Edge style holder just released in hopes of avoiding this issue. I would assume the twist lock section is the same of that on the mount included with the Edge's.

Other than that, I am very pleased with the K-Edge.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone want to buy my K-Edge? I believe I bought either the black or gunmetal. I don't like the issues of it sticking, with it being metal. Haven't used it, just opened the package and was hesitant to mount it, because of the metal clamp. I have been using the Barfly (2 of them) and recently ordered the Garmin one, but I'm still waiting on it.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

Metal eventually wins in a friction contest against plastic. I prefer the non alloy ones.


----------



## TheFunkyMonkey (Jul 30, 2012)

I have the K-Edge and was worried about the metal on plastic as others have stated. That being said, I love the K-Edge and there is no show if wear on my Edge 200 - zero. And I take it off after every ride to download my data. I will say that the K-Edge "breaks-in" very quickly so there is less resistance over time while continuing to securely mount the Edge.

It's nice that there are several options based on your preference. There is no denying the quality of the K-Edge CNC products -- I have their chain catcher as well.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

ecub said:


> Anyone want to buy my K-Edge? I believe I bought either the black or gunmetal. I don't like the issues of it sticking, with it being metal. Haven't used it, just opened the package and was hesitant to mount it, because of the metal clamp. I have been using the Barfly (2 of them) and recently ordered the Garmin one, but I'm still waiting on it.


@full price? I *may* be interested! Feel free to PM me!


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have the Barfly, it doesn't seem as nice a piece as the K-Edge but it serves it's purpose just fine and positions my Garmin in a much easier place to read. My only minor gripe is that I wish it could sit a little lower...like the K-Edge.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

K-Edge Garmin mount (and the Bar Fly too) for 20% off the already good price of $44.99 at Art's Cyclery with the code *Halloween20* until Thursday at 5pm.

K-Edge Garmin Edge GPS Computer Mount

A smokin' deal.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Mike!


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

*K-Edge > Barfly*

I have both. The K-Edge is stronger, better looking, and better functioning, as you can adjust fore and aft a bit. You can't adjust tilt on either, which is a major bummer in my opinion.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

The K-Edge is on my short list of wants/needs.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

+1 on the K -Edge.


----------



## Design Cycles (Aug 29, 2012)

ecub said:


> I have both the K-Edge & Barfly. I like the Barfly on my road bike, because it would sit too low having my aero bars. I also use the Barfly on my Tricross, because there's enough room with the lights I use. I don't use the K-Edge, because I don't like the aluminum clamp.
> 
> There's another option, called the FlipLoc
> 
> ...


Hello everyone. I wanted to spread the word about our Black Friday Sale. All FlipLoc mounts will be $25 with free shipping worldwide on November 23 from 12:00AM - 11:59PM EST (or until we run out). Enjoy the ride and spread the word!

(It appear I can't post links so just search for Design Cycles)


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

K-Edge FTW, IMHO! No plastic wearing issues here, and super solid! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I wanted to update this thread. It's been mentioned that the K-Edge wears the plastic tabs of the Garmin. It says this on their site's installation instructions Q&A's -

_Q - There is a slight amount of plastic residue on the mounting arm when I remove my computer.
A - Slight residue is to be expected, extensive tests have been conducted to ensure that there is positive engagement and reliability over the life of your GARMIN EDGE®. There will be break-in period during the first few insertions._

This is what I found with mine. The first insertion caused a tiny bit of plastic to be removed. After a few insertions the tightness eased up and now after 7 weeks of use and 20+ rides it's as smooth as a babies' bum. A great tool.


----------



## JDBProducts (Nov 27, 2012)

*Wish list*

If you could change anything on the K-Edge or Bar Fly what would it be?

1. More adjustments like rotating the face towards you?
2. Changing the height of the Garmin?
3. Moving it farther away from you?
4. Colors?
5. Plastic over aluminum but with the fit of the aluminum?
6. Ability to mount a light below it suing the same arm?
7. Mount an IPHONE or Galaxy III?


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

8. Mount an iPad so I can watch movies on the trainer.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

JDBProducts said:


> If you could change anything on the K-Edge or Bar Fly what would it be?
> 
> 1. More adjustments like rotating the face towards you?
> 2. Changing the height of the Garmin?
> ...


IMO - 

1. Nope. It swivels around the bar and that's fine.
2. It's high enough for me.
3. It's out in front of the stem anyway and that's far enough.
4. I chose K-Edge's Gun Metal to go with my Ti frame but it doesn't. Their color has some purple/mauve in it. Do a real Ti match. I should have chosen black.
5. K-Edge's CNC aluminum looks killer.
6. I don't need a light. Can I have a rocket launcher? A bazooka? 
7. If my phone never leaves my back pocket I'm happy. Can't people have a nice ride without making/receiving calls?


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> I wanted to update this thread. It's been mentioned that the K-Edge wears the plastic tabs of the Garmin. It says this on their site's installation instructions Q&A's -
> 
> _Q - There is a slight amount of plastic residue on the mounting arm when I remove my computer.
> A - Slight residue is to be expected, extensive tests have been conducted to ensure that there is positive engagement and reliability over the life of your GARMIN EDGE®. There will be break-in period during the first few insertions._
> ...


If you use it with the K-Edge for a while then go back to the OEM Garmin plastic mount is it going to be less tight?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

thatdrewguy said:


> If you use it with the K-Edge for a while then go back to the OEM Garmin plastic mount is it going to be less tight?



Went and tested it for you, drewguy. Mine is the red one on page 3 of this thread....I've had it for about 6 weeks and have probably taken it on and off the K-Edge mount about 30 times. Tried it back on the OEM mount and it still clicks into place solidly.

I don't think there will be any issues in the future....


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

thatdrewguy said:


> If you use it with the K-Edge for a while then go back to the OEM Garmin plastic mount is it going to be less tight?


Like Erion, I just went and tested mine for you and I'll use his answer - "it still clicks into place solidly".


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Erion929 said:


> Went and tested it for you, drewguy. Mine is the red one on page 3 of this thread....I've had it for about 6 weeks and have probably taken it on and off the K-Edge mount about 30 times. Tried it back on the OEM mount and it still clicks into place solidly.
> 
> I don't think there will be any issues in the future....





Mike T. said:


> Like Erion, I just went and tested mine for you and I'll use his answer - "it still clicks into place solidly".


Thanks. I've thought about adding the K-Edge to the road bike but use the same Garmin on two other bikes. Wouldn't want to lose the unit while it is on the mountain bike if indeed it became less secure.

Isn't Sram coming out with one for $20?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

thatdrewguy said:


> Isn't Sram coming out with one for $20?


Yep its coming out very soon.....
It might give these other a run for their money!














CHICAGO, IL (BRAIN) — SRAM’s QuickView Computer Mount is designed to position a Garmin quarter-turn-mount GPS computer to a 31.8 mm diamter handlebar. The QuickView weighs 20 grams and attaches with a single torx T25 bolt. It features a center-offset design so the computer can be placed directly in front of the stem for road, or it can be flipped to position the computer ahead of the bar mountain bike or cyclocross use. MSRP is $20, it will be available in December. 

By admin on November 26, 2012 | Bike News, Safety 
Tags: computer-mount, Garmin, image-rdfs, mountain bike, single-torx, sram, stem, the-computer, the-stem 
SRAM to sell QuickView Computer Mount

SRAM on Friday announced plans to sell a QuickView Computer Mount that works with Garmin Edge computers on road, mountain and cyclocross bikes. The 20g mount is made of hybrid composite, and uses stainless steel T25 bolts.

With the mount, a Garmin Edge 200, 500 or 800 computer is held securely in front of the bar. With an offset design, the computer sits directly in front of a stem on a road bike. Also, you can mount it in the other direction for a mountain bike so the computer sits behind the bar.

SRAM says the mount is “vibration and slip free.”

The mount will be available in December for $20/?12.50/€18.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

That SRAM is nice looking. One thing I like about the Barfly (and by the looks of it the SRAM too) is that the higher poisitioning makes it easier to read for near-sighted people like me. I wear single vision prescription Oakley's and look "under" the lens to read the Garmin, so the closer the better.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

JDBProducts said:


> If you could change anything on the K-Edge or Bar Fly what would it be?
> 
> 1. More adjustments like rotating the face towards you?
> 2. Changing the height of the Garmin?
> ...


More colors would be great. Make a pretty blue one and I'll buy another.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have one of each. The bar fly works, and it's better than Garmin's mount. I find it difficult (a little) to press buttons with the Garmin. The K-edge is, well, worth the extra money. In Canada they wanted 70.00 for the K-edge (my shop charged me 50.00) and 40.00 for the Barfly. Funny, now I'm thinking of the Mickey Rouke movie Barfly - "A round for all my friends" or "It's not that I don't like people, it's that I feel better when they're not around".


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

Make the K-Edge in blue.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Received a FlipLoc today. Super light. The Garmin 500 mounts very securely. Matches the matte finish of my bar tape. 

I like it.

Wish I had picked it up on the Black Friday sale, though.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

tvad said:


> Received a FlipLoc today. Super light. The Garmin 500 mounts very securely. Matches the matte finish of my bar tape.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Wish I had picked it up on the Black Friday sale, though.


Too bad is doesn't fit the Garmin 800. Looks badass


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

bar-fly nuff said


----------



## DAVEnge (Dec 1, 2012)

K-edge is the way to go! Just bought it and I waited too long.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

K-Edge. Although at first I was concerned that there was too much play in the bar mount and that it wasn't tight enough. I have been using it for a few months and it has a very firm mount, positioned just where you can ideally see it, 
Since there was so many negative forum comments about the K-Edge shaving off the tabs on the 500, I first gently filed the exposed metal where it mates w the tabs. Then I put a mini dab of chain oil on the plastic tabs and attached and removed the Garmin a few times. Perfectamente!!


----------



## Design Cycles (Aug 29, 2012)

kmak said:


> Too bad is doesn't fit the Garmin 800. Looks badass


We have a model that fits the Garmin Edge 800 (FlipLoc STD-X) and it's even on sale through the end of the year. You can find it on our site.
Design Cycles


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

scottzj said:


> Yep its coming out very soon.....
> It might give these other a run for their money!
> 
> 
> ...


They lost me at T25 torx.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Design Cycles said:


> We have a model that fits the Garmin Edge 800 (FlipLoc STD-X) and it's even on sale through the end of the year. You can find it on our site.
> Design Cycles


Is it the model that got 2/5 stars from bike radar because it didn't hold the Garmin steady? I read that and bought a K-edge.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

Design Cycles said:


> We have a model that fits the Garmin Edge 800 (FlipLoc STD-X) and it's even on sale through the end of the year. You can find it on our site.
> Design Cycles


Not the prettiest, but IMO, these guys have the best design so far. Plastic on plastic friction fit = no wear on the back of the expensive GPS.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

bigbill said:


> Is it the model that got 2/5 stars from bike radar because it didn't hold the Garmin steady? I read that and bought a K-edge.


Design Cycles FlipLoc STD mount | BikeRadar



> The key feature of Design Cycles' FlipLoc is its two-sided quarter-mount interface for Garmin's Edge 200 and 500 computers (sorry, it won't work consistently with the bigger Edge 800). This means you can mount the FlipLoc to whatever side of the stem clamp works best with your particular cable routing, with the added bonus of a little bit of height adjustment when you swap from left to right.
> 
> Design Cycles has also done a good job of tuning the feel of the computer interface. It's a bit tighter (and, thus, more secure) than a stock Garmin mount such as Tate Labs' Bar Fly but has a more distinct 'click' when the computer is fully engaged.
> 
> ...


Not taking up flip loc's banner here but where does it say that it didn't hold the Garmin steady?


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Barfly for me. 

1. Clamping a piece of Al over my CF bars just doesn't feel right. If I had Al bars, K-edge would be okay. 

2. Considering my computer costs $400, i'd prioritize saving whatever plastic bits these have over whatever aesthetic advantage the k-edge might have over the barfly. Besides, You can't see both when you actually have the computer mounted.

3. Barfly weighs less  

That said, I'm still gonna look at the Garmin Out There once it comes out. Seems to hold the Edge 800 better (more "on center" and farther out) than the Barfly

View attachment 272736


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

BikesOfALesserGod said:


> Design Cycles FlipLoc STD mount | BikeRadar
> 
> 
> 
> Not taking up flip loc's banner here but where does it say that it didn't hold the Garmin steady?


Next to last paragraph. Good to know you went through all the trouble to post the article without reading it. The mount sags under the weight, not steady.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Those of you worried about the mounting tabs breaking off.... they will anyway, regardless of which mount you are using.
And when they do, here is the fix:


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

New player, presence in ebay only. Pricey too but it pivots.

Gimounts Pro 1 Mount for Garmin Edge 200 500 and 800 Computers | eBay


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

I know alot of people like the K-edge GoPro camera mounts and say they are rock solid, I can't say first hand though, I have never tried either one.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I just got a K-Edge so I could mount my headlight on the stem instead for those early morning and evening rides. 

View attachment 272907


View attachment 272908


I like the solidity--I can operate the buttons on one side without bracing from the other now.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Have just recently added the K-Edge Garmin mount to my Dogma cockpit and love it. Sturdy, solid product and looks great on the bars. Obviously, care should be taken when mounting onto carbon bars, so consult the manufacturer for applicable maximum torque.
Really don't think any other mount comes close, IMO.
View attachment 272984


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

What do ou guys think best for the TT bars? I have both bar fly and k-edge on my cervelo and kuota, but currently only have factory garmin mount on my P3 TT bike.


----------



## Design Cycles (Aug 29, 2012)

It is true that we got a terrible review. It was a review that we requested and the negativity was unexpected and disappointing. There were numerous inaccurate statements in the review which I can not explain. However, I can assure you that the mounts do not sag under the weight of a Garmin, vibrate, flex, or hold the Garmin in any unsteady manner. In fact, I will gladly offer a refund to anyone who has such troubles. We're also continuing the end-of-year sale prices from 2012, so all mounts are $30 with free shipping worldwide. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Happy FlipLoc customer*

I have the Design Cycles FlipLoc for my Garmin 500 and can vouch that it does NOT sag or flex in the "pitch" or "roll" directions. It is quite solid and sturdy. I have no complaints about it and have recommended it to my other cycling club buddies. Pics of mine are in post #17 of this thread.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

ssing20 said:


> I have the Design Cycles FlipLoc for my Garmin 500 and can vouch that it does NOT sag or flex in the "pitch" or "roll" directions. It is quite solid and sturdy. I have no complaints about it and have recommended it to my other cycling club buddies. Pics of mine are in post #17 of this thread.


+1 on the FlipLoc. It's outstanding. Holds the Garmin 500 very securely. Mounts and un-mounts without damaging the Garmin. Doesn't flex, or sag. Can be mounted left or right of the bar stem. Lighter than most other mounts (perhaps all of them...I haven't researched every mount), including the Barfly and K Edge.

The finish is textured, yes. It doesn't look as refined as the K Edge, but IMO this is the only aspect where the FlipLoc is bested by the K Edge. To me, the other functional benefits of the FlipLoc far outweigh the cosmetic difference...and the Fliploc matches the texture of my bar tape.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I would be willing to give the FlipLoc a try too esp since I already have the other 2. I could even mount in on my MTB to give it a real test of strength to prove the reviews wrong.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Just for grins, I'm going to buy a different brand to compare to racewaredirect version. Was leaning toward k-edge, but then realized how much I DON'T want yet another logo to look at as I ride down the road. Maybe getting the Garmin out-front instead....


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

I just posted this comparison video if you're interested. I had the same questions about mounts. I compare the Barfly, Sram and Garmin Edge mounts. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...unt-comparison-barfly-sram-garmin-301818.html


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I use the k-edge for my gopro. It's quality.


----------



## Commendatore (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought the SRAM, because it was cheapest.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

EnlOOow said:


> I believe they all have this problem, aside from using the garmin mounts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hooray, you got to 10 posts, now try and post something worthwhile.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

i switched to the Garmin Out Front. A few grams heavier than the barfly. big advantage is the low placement of the computer (like the k-edge). however the alignment if the comp is a bit off center 

View attachment 277069


View attachment 277070


----------



## fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

I got a k edge, I wasn't happy with the price but it is nice. It centers up well and I like the way it sits low. I came close to getting the SRAM but I am happy with the k edge, it is very solid.


----------



## Agflyer (Mar 12, 2013)

cantride55 said:


> I have one of each. The bar fly works, and it's better than Garmin's mount. I find it difficult (a little) to press buttons with the Garmin. The K-edge is, well, worth the extra money. In Canada they wanted 70.00 for the K-edge (my shop charged me 50.00) and 40.00 for the Barfly. Funny, now I'm thinking of the Mickey Rouke movie Barfly - "A round for all my friends" or "It's not that I don't like people, it's that I feel better when they're not around".


MEC has the barfly on for $20. Tried putting in link, but system won't allow until I have 10 posts.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Commendatore said:


> I bought the SRAM, because it was cheapest.


Me to.


----------



## franklinb965 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just received my k-edge today. Huge (obviously) improvement over stock rubber-band mount. Quite adjustable--more so than I expected. Much better than having it attached to the stem.


----------



## franklinb965 (Jan 25, 2013)

Also, to follow-up, I paid particular attention to the mounting area itself of k-edge but it did not seem sharp to me. I attached my Garmin Edge 200 without and oil or lube and then took it off and reattached it a few times, but I didn't noticed any plastic on the Garmin being shaved off. I know other people have mentioned that theirs' also didn't have any sharp edges, so maybe k-edge has fixed this, or maybe it is just variance in manufacturing?


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have both the K Edge and the SRAM, both are good products but I would give the edge to SRAM since its half the price, it's also surprisingly rigid since it's plastic also.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Here's an easy solution - wear Dual glasses w the diopter to correct for reading. 

Plus, for all those others who are whining about the metal on plastic "issues" w the K-Edge tabs, use a file - even a nail file on the metal tabs - and then apply a little dab of chain oil to the K-Edge.

Problems solved!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

I've used K-edge mounts for my Garmin and my GoPro. I really like to positioning the Garmin mount provides. The GoPro handlebar and under seat mount are really top notch. The stability they provide FAR exceeds the factory plastic mounts. I just wish you didn't need a hex wrench to install/remove.


----------



## ccaddy (Jan 9, 2012)

Is there any mounts for those of us who have flats 
on the tops of our bars like the FSA Force bar ?


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

These things mount right next to the stem, within the area of the handlebar that is entirely round where the stem clamps. Even K-Wing has this rounded area.


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

carlislegeorge said:


> These things mount right next to the stem, within the area of the handlebar that is entirely round where the stem clamps. Even K-Wing has this rounded area.


Ditto. I use a K-Edge with my 3T Ergonovas.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

I use the SRAM mount with my Omega compact bars and it does it's job @ $20 each. 

I really can't find anything to complain about. Can't see it? Tilt it a bit, although I have mine flush-level on the top of my bars.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll pitch in for the SRAM. I bought a barfly; does the job, but doesn't really lock in place when camming in the garmin. Needed a couple more and got the SRAM because they were cheap; but better product all around. Not interested in the K-edge, both for cost and for the metal-ness of them. 

Only complaint of the SRAM is the use of the Torx screw. A minor bit, but would have been a tiny bit more convenient with a hex.


----------



## USPSA Shooter (Jun 28, 2012)

Does the K Edge use the 1/4 turn or the 1/8. I need the 1/8 turn for my 910.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

Use a k- edge on my TT bike where I want my Garmin in front of the base bar ( between my aero bars). I prefer the OEM Garmin mount on my Roadbike, so the Garmin is on my stem. I don't want it stick out in front of my bars unprotected, and I can see it fine on my Stem.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

USPSA Shooter said:


> Does the K Edge use the 1/4 turn or the 1/8. I need the 1/8 turn for my 910.


1/4 turn


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

I tried but can't use the K-Edge on my bike (Campy 11-speed on Felt carbon bar) since it interferes too much with my cables. YMMV


----------



## telemarkskier (Aug 5, 2006)

Got a new Bar Fly 2.0 at Sea Otter. Price is about the same as Sram, but has a new, lower profile position (and Di2/EPS interface if you have electric) and better 'click' engagement. Had a Kedge that ruined the wings on my Garmin, so I like the idea of a plastic interface better.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

telemarkskier said:


> Got a new Bar Fly 2.0


OOOoooohh...the new Bar Fly 2.0 is looking pretty good, might have to pick one up.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Have a K-edge on the way. I have their gopro mount and its really solid.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone seen the Racebone V2 in person? Looks interesting but complicated to install with parts purchased seperately.

RaceBone V2: Garmin Handlebar Mount by ogeecrew on Shapeways


----------



## Commendatore (Jun 3, 2012)

It does look interesting. But buy your own o-rings and zip ties? Really???


----------



## daniel007 (Mar 13, 2013)

You guys are lucky......you're able to buy these at a way cheaper price than up here in Canada........some sites offer free shipping but the catch is with custom, brokerage fees and taxes...........unless there is another wat that I don't know !!!!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

daniel007 said:


> You guys are lucky......you're able to buy these at a way cheaper price than up here in Canada........some sites offer free shipping but the catch is with custom, brokerage fees and taxes...........unless there is another wat that I don't know !!!!


I'm in Canada and I got one from the USA (my story above). I don't remember but it probably came through with no added charges. I get 100% of my bike stuff from outside of Canada (USA & UK) so the expensive Canadian prices are not an issue to me.


----------



## ccaddy (Jan 9, 2012)

Guys .....you can get the Sram unit from your LBS for less then $25 
and the Bar Fly at any Mountain Equipment Co-op for $19 .


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ccaddy said:


> Guys .....you can get the Sram unit from your LBS for less then $25
> and the Bar Fly at any Mountain Equipment Co-op for $19 .


B-b-b-but they ain't a K-Edge.

And the Bar Fly is $40 at MEC, not $19 -

Tate Labs Bar Fly TT Mount for Garmin - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## ccaddy (Jan 9, 2012)

MEC has re adjusted their pricing on the Bar Fly .
They now even have the TT bar model .
As for the mount chewing K Edge , I saw them in 
a Toronto shop yesterday ......$59 .


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ccaddy said:


> MEC has re adjusted their pricing on the Bar Fly.


Isn't it weird they wouldn't adjust their website? Two level pricing?



> As for the mount chewing K Edge , I saw them in a Toronto shop yesterday ......$59 .


My K-Edge removed a very tiny piece of plastic the first time I used it; never since. I've now had it thirteen months and have R&R'd it for every ride (about 150x) and it still fits perfectly and moves nice & smooth on the mount - as their website said it would. You also re-affirmed why I never shop LBS in Canada - unless the prices is at least equal to what I can git it for from mailorder.


----------



## ccaddy (Jan 9, 2012)

But if you are a regular at your LBS 
yoi're not paying full retail .
Online shopping / prices ......thats another thread ;-)


----------



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

I got both the K-Edge and the Garmin mount. I love the Garmin mount better.. its just my preference. The quality of the K-Edge is top-notch but it's bites pieces of the plastic on the Edge 800. You can't go wrong for both but I chosen the Garmin one.


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

I run racewaredirect mounts, they're great! Martyn offers good support for his mounts....

http://www.racewaredirect.co.uk/garmin-mounts/4572268838

Just remember that if u have a mounting tab break on yr Garmin edge, never mention that u were using a 3rd party mount, or they will have cause to decline your warranty claim....


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'm wondering what people are doing when they put their Garmin onto the K-Edge that is causing problems. i've had mine for a year and there is zero wear on either my 500 or 510.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Bar fly is only available, here in the UK, through ebay and delivered from US. Cheapest I have found so far is £28 (US$45). For that price I can get the proprietary Garmin mount. Like the fact that it is made of delrin.

BTW ... some of you may be interested in this if your stem is 110mm ... mine is only 100mm so this is definitely out ... 
View attachment 280776


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

The integra is just too heavy and I need to be convinced that it looks good


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Where can we get the barfly 2.0? I saw on eBay, anywhere else?

A little confused about MEC. What's $19. I see on the site the 1.1 for $25. Is in store pricing different. I can make the toronto store


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Bar fly is only available, here in the UK, through ebay and delivered from US. Cheapest I have found so far is £28 (US$45). For that price I can get the proprietary Garmin mount. Like the fact that it is made of delrin.
> 
> BTW ... some of you may be interested in this if your stem is 110mm ... mine is only 100mm so this is definitely out ...
> View attachment 280776


The 3T Integra LTD comes in 100mm.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Had some discount voucher and here's the Garmin proprietary mount.

Rubber strips on the insides of the clamp.
View attachment 281030


All you get in the box.
View attachment 281029


----------



## pamt (Sep 8, 2011)

I elected to go with the Sram mount due to cost and the plastic interface as opposed to the alloy found on the K-Edge. Here's something interesting though as it appears that K-Edge has added a plastic insert to there (not yet released) mount seen at the tour of Calf.

View attachment 281251



Joe Savola from K-Edge showed off several new computer mounts the company is working on. This new Garmin mount has several changes to the previous version. The mount arm is fixed-length and will accommodate units from the Edge 500 to the new Edge 810. The bolts are reversed for a cleaner look from above. And inside the mount, the engagement piece is injection-molded plastic. The engagement piece bolts into the arm, which allows a 90-degree switch for use with Garmin’s GPS Forerunner watches. The injection molding also means K-Edge can offer different versions for different computers (such as CatEye). Like the existing mount, it will be $50; release is set for July.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

pamt said:


> View attachment 281251
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Savola from K-Edge showed off several new computer mounts the company is working on. This new Garmin mount has several changes to the previous version. The mount arm is fixed-length and will accommodate units from the Edge 500 to the new Edge 810. The bolts are reversed for a cleaner look from above. And inside the mount, the engagement piece is injection-molded plastic. The engagement piece bolts into the arm, which allows a 90-degree switch for use with Garmin’s GPS Forerunner watches. The injection molding also means K-Edge can offer different versions for different computers (such as CatEye). Like the existing mount, it will be $50; release is set for July.


The changes look interesting, that being said I'm glad I've got the original with the adjustable reach. I'm very happy with mine!


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ive been using my K-Edge with the 810 for the past few weeks. I can say that from the first time I used I havent noticed any grinding or removal of any of the plastic from the unit itself. Maybe K-edge fixed that issue.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> Ive been using my K-Edge with the 810 for the past few weeks. I can say that from the first time I used I havent noticed any grinding or removal of any of the plastic from the unit itself. Maybe K-edge fixed that issue.


I think the 510/810 is the fix. My 800 would shave plastic off, my 510 doesn't.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I just got the new BarFly 2.0. It has dual mounting holes for the 200/500 and larger 800/510/810 to keep them all tight to the stem. Neat idea. The 800 I have sits level and very close to the stem. 
Sorry for the [email protected] iPhone pics.
View attachment 281366
View attachment 281367


----------



## potblak (Jun 20, 2013)

I bought a Racebone V2 last month because I'd recently bought an integrated carbon bar/stem which was oval in cross-section so that the Garmin out-front no longer fitted.
Yes, you need to supply a couple of O-rings and cable ties, but what the heck?
Works great, weighs 8grams and looks really cool. 
It needed a dab of super glue to stop it sliding around.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone using the K-Edge with the SRAM "quickview" Adapter with their 705/605 ?
In theory it should work...


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Stumpy2011 said:


> Anyone using the K-Edge with the SRAM "quickview" Adapter with their 705/605 ?
> In theory it should work...


GOT 2 PAIRS k-EDGE/Sram Adapter for our 2 road bikes.
Ordered the K-Edge first gen as it has a way to adjust the horizontal reach.
installed in minutes, looks beautiful and sturdy.
The CNC parts looks really sexy compared to the other cheapo plastic mounts available.

The Edge 705 can be removed/installed either by using the old fashion latch on the adapter or by 1/4 turn.
hopefully the Sram adapter latch is sturdier than the original Garmin one - I have lost a couple of Edges as it fell from the original Stem mount.


----------

